# Mole hand grinder



## Cobwobbler (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
I'd like to ask a question from the collective wisdom of handtool users.
I managed to pick up a hand powered grinding wheel from my local charity Council Tip(Dump) shop, it works ok but I'm unsure how the tool rests should be set to achieve the right angle on the wheel, plus it makes a funny noise when it's cranked.
He's a vid of the crank action…http://bit.ly/qqAqHZ

Thanks for the help.
Martin


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it's gears are in serious trouble, there's obviously a steam kaliopie (sp)
stuck in there somehow !

Nice one..


----------

